# The Anti Dish commericals are getting worse



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

First DTV singled out Dish for being the only one with out tampa locals in HD.

Now they are attacking the repeative content on Voom. The lack of major networks which was funny as they started running down a list of hd channels that they had and dish did not and what were the first two USA and SciFi then FX and they spouted off a few other ones .

I know Charlie does things his own way but I dont know how much longer Dish customers will hold out when they are surrounded on the air waves with negative dish adds and the truth is that it is the truth. 

I am sorry but Voom is great but it sucks. with in the first 2 weeks of having Dish HD I saw everything twice on voom. But the lack of compelling content is killing me. 

For me it is not about quantity of HD ( example VOOM) as it so much quality HD 3 or 4 shows on a network that are in HD but it being fresh compelling content.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Why would someone with Dish Network see a commercial being shown on DTV?

We stick with Dish because it has consistantly been cheaper than DTV. No other reason!


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Austin316 said:


> First DTV singled out Dish for being the only one with out tampa locals in HD.
> 
> Now they are attacking the repeative content on Voom. The lack of major networks which was funny as they started running down a list of hd channels that they had and dish did not and what were the first two USA and SciFi then FX and they spouted off a few other ones .
> 
> ...


They are attacking for good reason, everyone else knows that Dish is hurting right now, many people are leaving for other satellite or cable providers, I have said I have HD only pack with dish, and Comcast HD, now yesterday Comcast just caught up in HD to Dish, so I'm now I'm shootin around why pay for the HD pack for Dish? I get more now with Comcast, minus Voom, other than that SCI-FI just went live in HD on Comcast, so I have a desicion to make, wait another week or 2 on Dish, or drop them now


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

i believe that directv is the leader in hd, but there receivers are junk compaired to dish receivers. just my opinion.... regards


----------



## coldmiser (Mar 10, 2007)

As stated above Dish is hurting and they are doing what they can to capitalize on that. 

I myself have not been happy with Dish for a while now and all of these little things like the VOOM channels repeating 2 shows all day, and no USA or SCI FI yet, are just icing on the cake for me.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

DISH is not hurting... they have been preparing.

You should get prepared for what is coming.


----------



## bdneuman (May 11, 2006)

UGAChance said:


> DISH is not hurting... they have been preparing.
> 
> You should get prepared for what is coming.


Sounds prophetic...


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

UGAChance said:


> DISH is not hurting... they have been preparing.
> 
> You should get prepared for what is coming.


They are hurting when a local DTV dealer who is a old family friend is getting some 20 installs a week that are old dish customers. Most of them have HDtv setups.

Loosing customers = Hurting.

The DTV Ads are running on Radio to clarify that incase anyone was wondering.

I probably wouldnt mind waiting for new HD if voom was not getting so damn repeatitive. New content = Happy customers.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

At least now you can save $10 a month by dropping Voom and going to the HD Essentials package.

I still have about 8 months left on my contract with Dish, but I don't see any reason to leave. My hardware is excellent, especially the 622, and I am very satisfied with my channel selection.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I think that DISH is losing some customers in some markets because of their own mistakes. I know at least 10 people in my area that have switched vendors in the last year or so for several reasons. A couple of people changed because DISH refuses to carry our local CW station (both DirecTV and the local cable companies carry it). Several have switched because DISH has some channels that they want in and DISH puts them in a higher tier packages than DirecTV does. And, as you might expect, DirecTV is "picking up" a lot of the customers that want more HD. DISH needs to do something in the HD area because that is where the high end customers are and, currently, they are not getting a lot of them in this area or, in some cases, keeping the ones that they have.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

an article on msn money states that directv is going to weed out bad customers so to speak,there going to focus on quality subscribers. it is a good article to read about where this company is going. it won't be long before dish will follow. i think what CEO chase carey is saying is they don't want substanderd americans as customers. mods if this is not the right thread please move. a lot can be read into this article read it ...regards


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

bills said:


> an article on msn money states that directv is going to weed out bad customers so to speak,there going to focus on quality subscribers. it is a good article to read about where this company is going. it won't be long before dish will follow. i think what CEO chase carey is saying is they don't want substanderd americans as customers. mods if this is not the right thread please move. a lot can be read into this article read it ...regards


They didn't with me, I raked em, when they told me I had to pay to get out of the contract, I played the recording of the CSR telling me I can get out with no charge:lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From Forbes on the DirecTV lower quarterly profit compared to a 16.6% increase in revenue:


> DirecTV Group (nyse: DTV - news - people ) blamed much of the drop to a higher-than-expected cost of recruiting new subscribers and upgrading current subscribers to high-definition television and digital video recording. Most of these costs were associated with increased advertising. Subscriber acquisition costs increased 14.3%, to $716 per new subscriber, from $626 last year. Analysts at JPMorgan had estimated that this cost would be $677.
> 
> ...It also experienced reduced churn, or the rate at which it lost customers, at 1.4%, down from last year's rate of 1.6%.


There is alot of speculation about what this means, including the Motley Fool turning the Dish excuse that its higher churn was because of the sub-prime issue into a hit about Dish's credit policies based on incorrect facts.

But the fact is D* used its money to buy (ok...attract) alot of high-end HD subscribers most of whom don't care about the DVR differences. They are attracting alot of cable customers who won't be there for Dish. Charlie used his money to buy another company and pay attorneys in the TiVo case.

Direct is probably getting a meaningful number of Dish customers and that will continue to succeed so long as E* doesn't turn on a few new key HD channels and continues to pretend that issue doesn't deserve some open discussion with its HD subscriber base.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

projectorguru said:


> They are attacking for good reason, everyone else knows that Dish is hurting right now, many people are leaving for other satellite or cable providers, I have said I have HD only pack with dish, and Comcast HD, now yesterday Comcast just caught up in HD to Dish, so I'm now I'm shootin around why pay for the HD pack for Dish? I get more now with Comcast, minus Voom, other than that SCI-FI just went live in HD on Comcast, so I have a desicion to make, wait another week or 2 on Dish, or drop them now


Well go with Comcast and pay double after your promotion is up. I've been down the grimy cable....


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

jkane said:


> Why would someone with Dish Network see a commercial being shown on DTV?
> 
> We stick with Dish because it has consistantly been cheaper than DTV. No other reason!


E* consistently cheaper is incorrect. I just added D* HDDVR Plus Package and a second DVR. Monthly cost before the 2008 price increase is $75. With E* my monthly cost with AT250, HD and 2 DVRs was $91. Locals $5 more. 
Total E* cost $96. Both tiers on E* and D* are similar. I really do not know how E* is going to continue to get away with charging for locals. Neither D*, cable, Verizon or U Verse charge for locals.
E* provides four HD locals in my area and charges $5. D* provides six HD locals. Comcast provides eight HD locals and Verizon provides 14 HD locals.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

snowcat said:


> At least now you can save $10 a month by dropping Voom and going to the HD Essentials package.
> 
> I still have about 8 months left on my contract with Dish, but I don't see any reason to leave. My hardware is excellent, especially the 622, and I am very satisfied with my channel selection.


Not if you want to keep HDNet Movies. How convenient that it got placed in the HD Premium package with all of the Voom channels. I'm paying $10 just for HDNet movies and the one possibly two shows that I might watch on Voom.


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Hound said:


> E* consistently cheaper is incorrect. I just added D* HDDVR Plus Package and a second DVR. Monthly cost before the 2008 price increase is $75. With E* my monthly cost with AT250, HD and 2 DVRs was $91. Locals $5 more.
> Total E* cost $96. Both tiers on E* and D* are similar. I really do not know how E* is going to continue to get away with charging for locals. Neither D*, cable, Verizon or U Verse charge for locals.
> E* provides four HD locals in my area and charges $5. D* provides six HD locals. Comcast provides eight HD locals and Verizon provides 14 HD locals.


I agree while I was with D* my service was cheaper and just like with E* I have their top of the line package. I pay $118/mo with E* and paid $104/mo with D*.
Only reason I switched was because D* is going to use a sat at 99 and I can't get a LOS at that angle.


----------



## Gilitar (Aug 1, 2004)

Equipment is the reason I am with Dish. Also there is less rain fade to boot. When they add a few more HD channels all will be good. I for one am happy for the most part.


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm happy and pissed at the same time, right after I switched from my Cable provider they go and add everything I currently want to get (Scifi, USA and Chiller) but I still really enjoy my Dish and the DVR I got from them, so I guess I dont mind waiting

Until Direct stops charging so much for their HD DVR box I will never go with them, I shouldnt have to pay up front for anything, Dish didnt do it when I signed up and no cable provider charges you to "use" their HD DVR either, Direct needs to get with the program and start with the free boxes with service like everyone else does


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Well go with Comcast and pay double after your promotion is up. I've been down the grimy cable....


Na, I'm fine, The package I can get witht them will be the same monthly as I used to pay with Dish(79.00) after the promotion, plus I'll get more HD anyway


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

Austin316 said:


> They are hurting when a local DTV dealer who is a old family friend is getting some 20 installs a week that are old dish customers. Most of them have HDtv setups.
> 
> Loosing customers = Hurting.
> 
> ...


Those types of anecdotal stories are 100% useless when determining what is actually happening.


----------



## terrymr (Feb 16, 2008)

DISH add in 2/17/08 LA TIMES says 100 national HD channels in 2008.

Any added info?


----------



## ernste40 (Nov 10, 2005)

terrymr said:


> DISH add in 2/17/08 LA TIMES says 100 national HD channels in 2008.
> 
> Any added info?


We had the same ad insert in the Wisconsin State Journal... I found it interesting that it listed USA HD right on the top of the insert as if Dish already had the network... There were also a number of channels on this insert that aren't current channels and no mention of the fact that they aren't yet available. And, yes, this was a Dish corporate ad - not a local vendor...


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Hound said:


> I really do not know how E* is going to continue to get away with charging for locals. Neither D*, cable, Verizon or U Verse charge for locals.
> E* provides four HD locals in my area and charges $5. D* provides six HD locals. Comcast provides eight HD locals and Verizon provides 14 HD locals.


Just because they removed the option to not subscribe to locals doesn't mean they are free.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

ernste40 said:


> We had the same ad insert in the Wisconsin State Journal... I found it interesting that it listed USA HD right on the top of the insert as if Dish already had the network... There were also a number of channels on this insert that aren't current channels and no mention of the fact that they aren't yet available. And, yes, this was a Dish corporate ad - not a local vendor...


Dish has scheduled a satellite launch every quarter of 2008. Have read that Dish will have 3 of the new birds online by the end of the year. As of today, there are 17 inactive HD channels in the Dish lineup. Do not know how difficult it is to turn on a new channel (frequency for the purist), but eventually they will be turned on. USA HD and SciFi HD have been confirmed in other posts. As for the other channels???

Many of the new direc HD channels did not host any HD content. They were marketing hype telecasting SD upconverted by direc on direc's own equipment. SPEED TV Insiders said that SPEED had no HD equipment when direc strong armed them in to branding SPEED HD. That is, direc owned the SPEED HD channel until SPEED could get HD capabilities in place. Another post on this board stated that direc's ownership of SPEED HD expires in March 2008. After that time SPEED HD will be allowed to sell their content to other carries, but not before. Many others will follow and become available on Dish, Comcast, etc...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Hound said:


> I really do not know how E* is going to continue to get away with charging for locals. Neither D*, cable, Verizon or U Verse charge for locals.
> E* provides four HD locals in my area and charges $5. D* provides six HD locals. Comcast provides eight HD locals and Verizon provides 14 HD locals.


You do realize that all these companies actually do charge you for locals right? They aren't free. It's just that Comcast, Verizon, Directv as well as Dish (as part of the DVR advantage package) include the price of locals in the package. With the "AT" packages Dish gives you the option to drop the locals and save you $5.00 if you don't want them. There are people out there that prefer just to receive their locals OTA and not via the Dish, this gives them the option of not having to pay for them if they don't want.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> You do realize that all these companies actually do charge you for locals right? They aren't free. It's just that Comcast, Verizon, Directv as well as Dish (as part of the DVR advantage package) include the price of locals in the package. With the "AT" packages Dish gives you the option to drop the locals and save you $5.00 if you don't want them. There are people out there that prefer just to receive their locals OTA and not via the Dish, this gives them the option of not having to pay for them if they don't want.


Choice is good, but if Dish was smart they would include locals in the base package and offer a credit for declining locals. That would eliminate any "Dish charges extra for locals" arguments from competitors. Maybe the reason they don't do that is because they hope that potential customers will compare prices of packages with their competitors without knowing that the Dish packages don't include locals&#8230;. kind of a "once we sucker them in with a lower price, we'll add the little extra charges on and hope they don't change their mind" approach.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> Choice is good, but if Dish was smart they would include locals in the base package and offer a credit for declining locals. That would eliminate any "Dish charges extra for locals" arguments from competitors. Maybe the reason they don't do that is because they hope that potential customers will compare prices of packages with their competitors without knowing that the Dish packages don't include locals&#8230;. kind of a "once we sucker them in with a lower price, we'll add the little extra charges on and hope they don't change their mind" approach.


You cant once in you signed up for 2 years.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> You cant once in you signed up for 2 years.


      
You can't do _what_ with _who_ once you have signed up for _what_ for 2 years?


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I realize that Verizon, Comcast and D* have built the price of locals into their packages. I subscribe to all three and get locals with all three. I do not get locals with E*. E* is still the most expensive.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Man, wish Comcast prices were like that around here. Comcast wanted about $25 more per month for the same programming/hardware as what I have now with E*. Their DVR fees were about $20 alone (box rental and DRV fee)!!!


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

HobbyTalk said:


> Man, wish Comcast prices were like that around here. Comcast wanted about $25 more per month for the same programming/hardware as what I have now with E*. Their DVR fees were about $20 alone (box rental and DRV fee)!!!


I do not have DVR with Comcast. Price of limited basic, HD basic, and two HD
set top boxes is $29.22 a month including tax (includes 8 HD locals and access to entire HD on Demand library). Comcast did not raise prices in 2008 in my area because of Verizon. Use two Sony HDD500s (single tuner 60 GB hard drive) for Comcast DVR. Have two DVRs with E*, D* and Verizon.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> You can't do _what_ with _who_ once you have signed up for _what_ for 2 years?


What I tried to state that if one signs up with Dish believeing that the rate includes local and then after getting Dish all set up he is stuck for two years. Once Dish pulls you in with the two year contract you either stay or pay the high fees to leave.....thus you pay the extra charge for locals and notice that the big savings you thought you had is gone

not clear???

thats why dish charges extra fees for everything to confuse the real cost of doing business with dish.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tomcrown1 said:


> What I tried to state that if one signs up with Dish believeing that the rate includes local and then after getting Dish all set up he is stuck for two years. Once Dish pulls you in with the two year contract you either stay or pay the high fees to leave.....thus you pay the extra charge for locals and notice that the big savings you thought you had is gone
> 
> not clear???


Now it is.


----------

